# Charlotte Hurricane coaster January ride



## DonChristie (Jan 4, 2016)

Come on out this Sunday, jan 10 and ride your Vintage bike with us! Meet at Tripple C brewery at 9am and leave at 10. We are changing things up in January. The ride is on the Light rail trail starting in the South end. Tripple C is located at 2900 Griffith street. See you there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Heidi and I will be there! Looking forward to the first ride of the year and hopefully the ride will continue growing. V/r Shawn


----------



## irish1 (Jan 4, 2016)

I plan to be there.  Weather forecast not looking good--fingers crossed tho!!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 4, 2016)

Not to worry Irish, it's always sunny where we ride!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey Don, are these always the second Sunday of the month? I may try to make the February ride.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes Don, 2nd sunday! Would love to have ya ride with us! If you need a loaner, we got ya covered!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 4, 2016)

How far do you ride? I may need a loaner with a motor, or ride on the back of a tandem.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 5, 2016)

Lol, maybe 10-12 miles. Nice slow pace with pic breaks along the way. There are no Hipster, 3/4 cut jean wearing, vegan eatin, beard totin fixie riders with us, yet.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Rain is supposed to be gone by tomorrow morning so there shouldn't be any excuses! See ya there. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 9, 2016)

Have a good ride guys. By the time you take off for the ride, it'll be a whole 10 degrees here.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks Rob! Dang, 10 is cold! When you coming out to ride with us? Appears Shawn brought rain again with him! Lol. I think it is gone now! Forecast is like 55 and cloudy for tomorrow. Perfect riding weather! Lets ride!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 9, 2016)

Some day soon I hope.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Have a good ride guys. By the time you take off for the ride, it'll be a whole 10 degrees here.




Sounds like you should do a polar bear ride to me! V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 10, 2016)

Familiar faces and some new ones this time. Nice turnout any way you look at it. Cool ride today with a pit stop at Macs Speed Shop for some grub.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2016)

A good ride today. We took a different route and went through uptown Charlotte, stopped at Starbucks and then on to eats (some of us) like Frank said.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2016)

A few more pics. I think as the weather gets better we will have a pretty good size crowd. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice! It was a great ride and thanks for posting pics! Been busy with yardwork and bike stuff! Duh!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2016)

Killer turnout guys. Love the bikes as always.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Sounds like you should do a polar bear ride to me! V/r Shawn




I think so Shawn. Tomorrow morning forecast temp is 6 degrees.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 10, 2016)

Great pics Shawn, thanks for posting. Let's see some pics of the yard work Don! Haha.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 10, 2016)

Settle down, Salty Frank! haha! You should recognize that Dirty Hub, came off of your Elgin! Thanks everyone for coming out and riding! Was a great time! We all got the same pics except these!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like a great time and a bunch of nice bikes! I sat at home watching the snow blow, yuk. Hopefully I can make it down next month, I gotta get outta here! Besides I got Shawns sled I was gonna deliver to ML for him, it needs to go before I start using it! Haha!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 11, 2016)

Really sorry I missed this, but WILL be there for Feb-Lots of new faces and cool bikes!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

jimbo53 said:


> Really sorry I missed this, but WILL be there for Feb-Lots of new faces and cool bikes!




We'll be holding you to it Jim! Look forward to seeing you in Feb. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jan 31, 2016)

Tempted to make the trip up there one of these months!


----------

